# Enlisting (question regarding BMQ)



## Pvt. Pukepail (9 Oct 2006)

I'm currently in the process of enlistment for Regular Army (infantry), and I am psyched beyond belief.  I know I'm going to be one of these dumb ass Gung Ho Mo Fos in BMQ, but screw it, I wanna be a soldier like most guys my age want to fuck.

Anyway, I have a question that I should have probably asked my recruited, but I figure there's probably enough people here that know---Regarding BMQ, I'm aware that there is a current class of boots right now in St. Jean that just started in September.  I'm wondering when the next BMQ class begins?  THe problem is I don't want it to be too long aways, because I don't want to lose this enthusiasm in the coming months- although I could certainly use the time to get myself in better shape and maybe shed a few additional pounds in the process.

Anyway, if someone knows, I'd appreciate the reply.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2006)

Pvt. Pukepail 

Welcome to Army.ca.  Are you American?

If you are American, you have your rank correct.  If you are Canadian, perhaps those are your initials, because they are not a Rank in the CF.

As you rushed into this site, you missed some of the 'Required Reading' that would have helped you in your quest.  Here it is again, in pretty colours:


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Pvt. Pukepail (9 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the reply.  And I am Canadian, albeit one who has obviously been corrupted by the American military system (don't tell my old man though, he's a Major in the CF and would kick my arse for making a mistake like that).


Appreciate the info.  I'll get to reading.


----------



## GUNS (9 Oct 2006)

I hope your username is not an indication of your night life. :-X

Good Luck with your career choice.


----------



## tlg (9 Oct 2006)

I was told by the recruiters at CFRC Toronto (mind you this WAS last December) that BMQ starts every week.


----------



## Pvt. Pukepail (9 Oct 2006)

I'm not really certain if they have new recruits in on a weekly basis, I think it may be every X-number of weeks.  In any case, I think it's easy to assume there's a new training platoon in each month.  I just wanted to know the particulars of the schedule if anyone knew.


oh, and in response to the thing about my name- back in Cadets, during summer basic, this sergeant kept calling me that because I puked once during PT.


----------



## canadianblue (9 Oct 2006)

When I left St Jean the place was packed with recruits there, and their were courses being run in Borden as well for the reg force.


----------



## Meridian (9 Oct 2006)

Someone else on here mentioned going off to Wainright.

In any case, I don't think you need to be worried about when you will go off, as it is fairly frequent now. Take whatever time you have to get as fit as possible, as that will only help you think better and react faster on your courses.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Oct 2006)

Here's something I'll suggest now. You've mentioned 3 things here, that if I were you, would NOT mention at BMQ.

1) That you're going to be a gung-ho keener;

2) that you were in cadets; and,

3) That you're father is a Major in the CF.

Believe me, it'll make things easier.


----------



## Pvt. Pukepail (10 Oct 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Here's something I'll suggest now. You've mentioned 3 things here, that if I were you, would NOT mention at BMQ.
> 
> 1) That you're going to be a gung-ho keener;
> 
> ...



Yeah, the first one I'll definitely keep a lid on.  The second two on the other hand, given that both my cadet experience and the fact that my father is in the service will be in my file, will probably be a little harded to keep under wraps.  Not that either of which are worth bragging about, but if anyone asks, I can't just say 'no'.


----------



## Torlyn (10 Oct 2006)

Pvt. Pukepail said:
			
		

> Yeah, the first one I'll definitely keep a lid on.  The second two on the other hand, given that both my cadet experience and the fact that my father is in the service will be in my file, will probably be a little harded to keep under wraps.  Not that either of which are worth bragging about, but if anyone asks, I can't just say 'no'.



The staff will know, yes.  It's the rest of your platoon that doesn't need to know.  

T


----------



## chrisf (10 Oct 2006)

No one will ask. So don't mention it.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Oct 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> No one will ask. So don't mention it.



Exactly. I'm not saying lie, I'm saying don't volunteer the info unless you need to.


----------



## chrisf (10 Oct 2006)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> The staff will know, yes.  It's the rest of your platoon that doesn't need to know.



No, unless you mention in, neither will know. At least the part about the father being the major. The cadet part? Probably not.


----------



## Meridian (10 Oct 2006)

Well, your background bio that you write up is actually supposed to mention previous military/cadet experience.... (at least it was when I had to write it).


----------



## Pvt. Pukepail (10 Oct 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Exactly. I'm not saying lie, I'm saying don't volunteer the info unless you need to.



Obviously.  Although not sure how keeping that information will make life in boot any easier really.

And about the cadet thing- yeah, they asked both in the interview, and it's something you have to mark off in the Previous CF experience/cadet experience.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2006)

It doesn't matter what your Bio or Records say.  It is that you don't strut around like a pompous arse bragging about your Cadet or Reserve knowledge and how you know everything about being a member of the CF.  If you are a know-it all, you will be shunned.


----------



## chrisf (10 Oct 2006)

Pvt. Pukepail said:
			
		

> Obviously.  Although not sure how keeping that information will make life in boot any easier really.



One thing you will, or at least should, is to take friendly advice.

Another piece of friendly advice, don't refer to it as boot camp, or worse still "boot". That irritates people as well 

It's BMQ. Welcome to Canada.


----------



## Meridian (10 Oct 2006)

Though a heck of a lot of people refer to it as "basic".
Just like IAP/BOTP will probably be forever called "BOTC"....  (or numerous other names Im sure some crusty SrNCOs can mention  )


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Oct 2006)

Hey, JaSO, you remember that kid in my BMQ section, Peccia? Kid with glasses?

"Well, MCpl, I was an MWO in cadets!"

heh...was an interesting response


----------



## chrisf (10 Oct 2006)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Though a heck of a lot of people refer to it as "basic".
> Just like IAP/BOTP will probably be forever called "BOTC"....  (or numerous other names Im sure some crusty SrNCOs can mention  )



Basic and Basic training are fine. Pretty much any Canadian term is fine. We don't call it boot camp though.


----------



## Pvt. Pukepail (10 Oct 2006)

haha, yeah you're right about the boot camp thing- I always get dirty looks from the guys in the service I know when I refer to it as that.  You'll have to pardon my ignorant American-entertainment-industry corrupted ass for those kinds of slip ups.


----------



## chrisf (10 Oct 2006)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Though a heck of a lot of people refer to it as "basic".
> Just like IAP/BOTP will probably be forever called "BOTC"....  (or numerous other names Im sure some crusty SrNCOs can mention  )



Probably, and you'll be hearing the terms "JLC/JNCO" "BRT" "TQ#" as well as many others for a long time also, as long as people know what you're talking about, I'm sure everything will work out.


----------



## canadianblue (10 Oct 2006)

I knew a few Cadets that were in the military, and don't brag about how since you were in Army Cadets you know everything about being in the military. Hell, I think its stupid to give Cadets a signing bonus, so far from being in the training system for close to a year few Cadets haven't really impressed me or seemed to prove to be better then average.  

PS: I mentioned this earlier, but don't be one of those guys going on about JTF2 or becoming a sniper. The only thing you should be worrying about is passing BMQ and then going onto the next stage. From what I've heard from SQ in Meaford it is harder then Basic in St Jean [I was one of the lucky ones that got to go to Gagetown]. As well their are some people that are complete idiots who think they know what it takes to be a "hardcore" soldier, don't listen to them. If your in BMQ you know nothing, absolutely nothing, and you can't make a comment on what it takes to be a soldier. The only people that can make judgements like that are ones that have had experience in the CF and are at a higher rank.


----------



## Pvt. Pukepail (11 Oct 2006)

I may be a keener, but there's no way I'm the kind of keener that goes around and brags about being this or that.  Nobody appreciates those guys- at the same time, I'm still going to be enthusiastic about being in the service, training and being a soldier.  I don't think there's anything wrong with that, is there? (aside from the fact that it might annoy some of the less enthusiastic, seasoned grunts)

And to be honest, I'm all about just being Joe Everygrunt.


----------



## harry8422 (11 Oct 2006)

there is nothing wrong with being enthusiastic about being in the military but you do need to know where to draw the line...........pro patria


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Oct 2006)

Pte. Pukepail said:
			
		

> I'm currently in the process of enlistment for Regular Army (infantry), and I am psyched beyond belief.  I know I'm going to be one of these dumb *** Gung Ho Mo Fos in BMQ, but screw it, I wanna be a soldier like most guys my age want to frig.
> 
> Anyway, I have a question that I should have probably asked my recruited, but I figure there's probably enough people here that know---Regarding BMQ, I'm aware that there is a current class of boots right now in St. Jean that just started in September.  I'm wondering when the next BMQ class begins?  THe problem is I don't want it to be too long aways, because I don't want to lose this enthusiasm in the coming months- although I could certainly use the time to get myself in better shape and maybe shed a few additional pounds in the process.
> 
> Anyway, if someone knows, I'd appreciate the reply.



My first question to you would be "are you for real?" 

Pukepail? Gung Ho Mo Fo? Wanna be a soldier like most guys my age wanna frig? Class of boots? 

Good God!

Mate, you've been watching way too much war movies in your spare time. They'll eat you alive (literally) in the real world.

By the sounds of the calibre of your posts (a verbal in just a few days of joining - way to go chump!), you'd crap your nappies and have tears as big as horse turds running down your face at the first signs of any hostility. Regardless if you pappy is a Major and with all your Canadian cadet experience and all (Pvt  : )!

If I was you, I'd be sticking to your security guard job at the mall.

For some strrrrrange reason I smell BS/poser/wannabee here. Yes and thats coming from the real world, not fantasy.

There is no glory in death, dying or killing. Remember that my wannabee friend.

If you were just to spend ONE bad day here with me, maybe you would have an attitude change. Perhaps a 10 minute LAV ride to the local US CSH (thats a new name for MASH BTW), and see the carnage on young men your age. Horrific injuries, including amputations, and massive head injuries, blood on the floors, and for a moment look into the eyes of the medical staff working on these guys after an attack.

Maybe then and only then would you have a reality check.


Wes


----------



## Pvt. Pukepail (15 Oct 2006)

Listen pal, my enthusiasm doesn't spawn from the fact that I want to go out and kill and be a hero and junk like that.  My enthusiasm comes from the desire to be in an occupation that matters.  I'd be happy as hell if I never went to Afghanistan and had to be shot at (keener yes, ignorant of the realities of war no).  Just the opportunity to be a part of an organization like the Canadian Forces is enough- to be amongst those that have sacrificed their lives in the protection of our country would be a tremendous honor. 

Second of all, who the hell are you to judge the legitimacy of my desire to join the forces?  If this comment gets me another warning so be it, but it's assholes like you that make me want to join even more just so I can shut your yaps and proverbally shove my middle finger in your face.  You don't fucking know me, and you have NO FUCKING right to judge me based on a few posts I made that were of questionable taste.


----------



## kincanucks (15 Oct 2006)

Pte. Pukepail said:
			
		

> Listen pal, my enthusiasm doesn't spawn from the fact that I want to go out and kill and be a hero and junk like that.  My enthusiasm comes from the desire to be in an occupation that matters.  I'd be happy as hell if I never went to Afghanistan and had to be shot at (keener yes, ignorant of the realities of war no).  Just the opportunity to be a part of an organization like the Canadian Forces is enough- to be amongst those that have sacrificed their lives in the protection of our country would be a tremendous honor.
> 
> Second of all, who the hell are you to judge the legitimacy of my desire to join the forces?  If this comment gets me another warning so be it, but it's assholes like you that make me want to join even more just so I can shut your yaps and proverbally shove my middle finger in your face.  You don't fucking know me, and you have NO FUCKING right to judge me based on a few posts I made that were of questionable taste.



Well done.  Is this the type of reaction the staff at BMQ can expect too? If so save yourself and the CF some time and apply here:

http://www.mcdonalds.ca/en/index.aspx

And I may not know you personally but I know of your type and it is so easy to place you in a box.


HH


----------



## Pvt. Pukepail (15 Oct 2006)

Well, first of all, you guys aren't my drill instructors, this isn't BMQ, and this IS the reaction you can expect when people who apparently have nothing better to do with their lives but attempt to destroy my self-confidence, back me into a corner and start laying into me, questioning my desire to join the forces and the like.  It's insulting.  You may as well be questioning my sexual preference, that's how serious I take it.  You guys aren't trying to be constructive.  It's obvious you want nothing more than to give some anonymous guy a thrashing...for what?  To improve you egos?  I don't know.  You don't like me?  Okay.  Ignore me then.  If that's not it then, how about trying a little constructive criticism if the point of your responses is to 'teach me a lesson'.  Tell me what your problem is.  How else am I supposed to learn?  Seems to be something nobody wants to do.  Oh, you'll kick me in the gut whenever the opportunity presents itself, but it's too much like effort to actually say "I don't like your attitude because of this...".  Furthermore, I've learned a lot since I made that initial post that Wesley quoted.  You guys are bitter and don't appreciate enthusiasm.  OKay, check, I get it, Hua and all that.  You want me to be a robot apparently.

Listen, I can take the criticism when it's provided.  And I'm not so proud that I won't apologize when I know I've wronged someone else.  But this constant dog-piling for the sake of figuratively beating me senseless without providing a reason is getting old.  Are you attempting to incite flame wars or something?  Are you trying to anger me?  That's how it looks from my end.  Look, I'm enthusiastic and I'm passionate, okay?  Deal with it for god sakes and stop trying to think you can kick it out of me, it's not going to happen!  Not here anyway.  I didn't come here for a pre-mature hazing if that's the intent.  I'll have to deal with that once I'm in a unit.

I'll say this- you can't stop me from joining the forces if that's your goal.  Preach all you want about how hard it is, and how people like me shouldn't and won't make it.  When I do make it, (and I WILL make it) it'll be that much sweeter for me.


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Oct 2006)

Pte. Pukepail said:
			
		

> Listen pal, my enthusiasm doesn't spawn from the fact that I want to go out and kill and be a hero and junk like that.  My enthusiasm comes from the desire to be in an occupation that matters.  I'd be happy as hell if I never went to Afghanistan and had to be shot at (keener yes, ignorant of the realities of war no).  Just the opportunity to be a part of an organization like the Canadian Forces is enough- to be amongst those that have sacrificed their lives in the protection of our country would be a tremendous honor.
> 
> Second of all, who the hell are you to judge the legitimacy of my desire to join the forces?  If this comment gets me another warning so be it, but it's assholes like you that make me want to join even more just so I can shut your yaps and proverbally shove my middle finger in your face.  You don't ******* know me, and you have NO ******* right to judge me based on a few posts I made that were of questionable taste.



Feel better now?

Well, you answered just as I predicted.

I think you are a nutter who should never even be able to hold a firearm yet alone wear a uniform. 

You did not hear a word I said did ya lad! 

Should you make it past the physc tests and fall throught the cracks and by a miracle get into the system, if your instructors don't catch on to you, your fellow recruits will sort you out.

Its "Eat the weak" Pukeboy, and you'll be the main course.

Ya your right, who am I, well going on 31 yrs experience, I've seen your kind come and go, and go they do.


Have a good day now.


Wes


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2006)

+100 Wes


----------



## IrishCanuck (15 Oct 2006)

Pte. Pukepail said:
			
		

> Well, first of all, you guys aren't my drill instructors, this isn't BMQ, and this IS the reaction you can expect when people who apparently have nothing better to do with their lives but attempt to destroy my self-confidence, back me into a corner and start laying into me, questioning my desire to join the forces and the like.  It's insulting.  You may as well be questioning my sexual preference, that's how serious I take it.  You guys aren't trying to be constructive.  It's obvious you want nothing more than to give some anonymous guy a thrashing...for what?  To improve you egos?  I don't know.  You don't like me?  Okay.  Ignore me then.  If that's not it then, how about trying a little constructive criticism if the point of your responses is to 'teach me a lesson'.  Tell me what your problem is.  How else am I supposed to learn?  Seems to be something nobody wants to do.  Oh, you'll kick me in the gut whenever the opportunity presents itself, but it's too much like effort to actually say "I don't like your attitude because of this...".  Furthermore, I've learned a lot since I made that initial post that Wesley quoted.  You guys are bitter and don't appreciate enthusiasm.  OKay, check, I get it, Hua and all that.  You want me to be a robot apparently.
> 
> Listen, I can take the criticism when it's provided.  And I'm not so proud that I won't apologize when I know I've wronged someone else.  But this constant dog-piling for the sake of figuratively beating me senseless without providing a reason is getting old.  Are you attempting to incite flame wars or something?  Are you trying to anger me?  That's how it looks from my end.  Look, I'm enthusiastic and I'm passionate, okay?  Deal with it for god sakes and stop trying to think you can kick it out of me, it's not going to happen!  Not here anyway.  I didn't come here for a pre-mature hazing if that's the intent.  I'll have to deal with that once I'm in a unit.
> 
> I'll say this- you can't stop me from joining the forces if that's your goal.  Preach all you want about how hard it is, and how people like me shouldn't and won't make it.  When I do make it, (and I WILL make it) it'll be that much sweeter for me.



As a fellow young canadian preparing to apply for the Canadian Forces as a DEO, I think what the majority of these posters are finding fault with you is :

a) how defensive you are unless unconditional approval is given
b) an apparent lack of control of emotions,(not that emotion is bad), instead of walking away from potentially loaded comments, you fire back, and in a pissing match, everyone gets soaked, and they all stink.
c) As far as I'm concerned, the use of profanity means that you do not have the verbal/written ability to convey what you are thinking or feeling, and it doesn't do any good.

And in my opinion, I think the biggest thing people are trying to get across to you is that you don't have a grasp on the realities of the job, profession, life you are talking about.  Your father is a major in the CF yes.. it just seems odd as to some of the things people are correcting you on that you wouldn't have picked it up from him already.

I know if I had a relative or even family friend in the service I'd ask them all I could about the profession and life, like I did with my uncle-in-law regarding working as a police officer.

Look, I think your enthusiasm is a good thing, that's why the forces want young recruits, to continue to bring energy and renewed zest to the forces, but it seems to be tempered, if not out-weighed in your case by a lack of control, respect, and ultimately looks like you are trying to hard.


----------



## tlg (15 Oct 2006)

The only thing that creaps me out more than this guy is having 8 different women think I'm drop dead gorgeous and say it to me within a one hour time period. (It never happens and hopefully never will). I do hope that the either during the interview or during basic via the instructors or the recruits. Simply because the army requires a person of high calibre, personally I don't think my calibre is high enough but apparently the Navy Lieutenant seems to think otherwise. I didn't grow up with a pappy in the forces, I didn't even join cadets (I was in Scouts for a couple of years  ). What I did grow up with was the sense that joining the forces and fighting for your country was the most honourable thing to do (next of course to getting your post-secondary education, of which I didn't complete). Personally, speaking from experience, the people that know little about the occupation they intend to join tend to fair better in the training and the learning than those that have some more basic or slightly advanced knowledge of the occupation.

//NOTE: I really jumped the thought train on this one. Hopefully it makes sense.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Oct 2006)

Pte. Pukepail said:
			
		

> Listen pal, my enthusiasm doesn't spawn from the fact that I want to go out and kill and be a hero and junk like that.  My enthusiasm comes from the desire to be in an occupation that matters.  I'd be happy as hell if I never went to Afghanistan and had to be shot at (keener yes, ignorant of the realities of war no).  Just the opportunity to be a part of an organization like the Canadian Forces is enough- to be amongst those that have sacrificed their lives in the protection of our country would be a tremendous honor.
> 
> Second of all, who the hell are you to judge the legitimacy of my desire to join the forces?  If this comment gets me another warning so be it, but it's assholes like you that make me want to join even more just so I can shut your yaps and proverbally shove my middle finger in your face.  You don't ******* know me, and you have NO ******* right to judge me based on a few posts I made that were of questionable taste.


With that attitude, you would be lucky to work at McDonald's.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Oct 2006)

We are done here for now.


----------

